# Americans getting a shit deal?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was just a bit bored, and I decided to look at exchange rates, I don't have a clue why. But looking at it, Americans are paying between £1 and £50 more than us for most of GW's goods. Even with 25% off sites, they're still losing out compared to us... 

Just thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

This has always been the case. In Canada we usually get screwed even more. I remember when the APOC deals came out. England was getting deals that worked out to getting one rhino free if you bought 2. In the states they priced it so it worked out to by 2 get 50% off one. In Canada our deal was by 2 get 20% off one, it was shitty.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

shipping costs?


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I hear there are US model factories, as to make that cheaper for hte company.....I think its because they are getting secret revenge from the Revolutionary war.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Well USA is pretty big, shipping from factories in usa itself should cost too. Lol revolutionary war.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Shipping within the US is pretty cheap since there are no customs and we have tons of highways going straight where you want your stuff to go. It's not like Europe where your truck stops, gets checks, drives, stops, gets checked, stops... 

If I have much money left over while I am spending a month in June over in Britain I will stop by GWs and see if I can find any good deals.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeh but Europe is still a smaller place, so it might just be that a highway with no customs = just as bad as customs and stuff in eu. And ordering stuff from wayland is still way cheaper than buying online from gw, which is cheaper than buying stuff here localy


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's why I generally shop at UK sites like Wayland games. Deep discount + cheaper base price = saving money even with international shipping


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Arcane said:


> It's not like Europe where your truck stops, gets checks, drives, stops, gets checked, stops...


I'd assume this might be slightly different for bulk haulage, but when we went on a school trip to Belgium from the UK we drove through like 3 countries and didn't get stopped once. At all.

And surely your stuff will get shipped via airmail to the country you live in anyway, and then just go from there, so borders and checkpoints aren't an issue?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

If you think Americans get screwed, don't even think of looking at the prices us Aussies pay for retail - you might have a coniption and die.

We pay that disparity (between US and UK) AGAIN. Retail goes for between 2 and 3 times more than the numerical value in currency units, even when the actual currency conversion runs at 1.8:1/1.9:1.

Most people here that I know buy direct from UK internet dealers (Wayland is a popular one) as opposed to buying direct from GW (who then charge you $10-15 more for shipping on top of it all).


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I know I moved here 3 years ago and when I decided to get back into the game I was like "These prices are ridiculous!" ofcourse I think all the pricing here is ridiculous.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah the hobby is far too expensive here in Canada, so i stick to buying from wayland games.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

As for the factory in America idea, idk, but I am sure they have a distribution center somewhere in the United States, most likely ones in Canada and Australia as well. As for the price markup it is probably do to tariffs.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Whats the price savings for Canadians buying from wayland games? I usually buy from gc-miniatures but the shipping rate is killer.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well let me put it this way- a Space Marine Rhino costs:

Wayland Games- $25.39 (including p&p)
GW- $71 (including p&p) OR $35 (without p&p)

hmm....

edit- all in Canadian Dollars of course


----------



## hungryp (Mar 2, 2010)

I know it feels like getting royally screwed, but it's a simple matter of international economics. The pound is worth a lot more than the US dollar. Trust me, as a Canadian I can say it's best for your sanity to ignore the price difference. We were paying as much as twice what American prices were for stuff for years after the huge gap between US and Canadian $$ closed.

And as for distribution, thanks to "restructuring," there's no longer a system in Canada. GW's taken away the Canadian edition of White Dwarf, our distribution centre, and even our head office. That's not to mention our Games Day, but that's another rant!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its crazy to compare retail prices for luxury items from different parts of the world, there are too many things to consider,the only important thing is that the consumer is happy with the price, if they are not then they need to look for a better one elsewhere.

I get alot of sales from over seas because the pound is very poor at the moment so they get more bits for there buck but i dont get large value orders from international customers because over seas customers dont want to pay import taxes, so for some items it may be cheaper to buy from another country but if it cost alot it might sting you when it arrives


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Well let me put it this way- a Space Marine Rhino costs:
> 
> Wayland Games- $25.39 (including p&p)
> GW- $71 (including p&p) OR $35 (without p&p)
> ...


Wait, what? I can order a Rhino from the UK and it'll only cost me $25.39 Canadian or am I completely lost?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep I went through the motions as if I was a canadian customer (i.e I wanted it delivered to Ontario), it puts the price in £ but I just put it through a up-to date currency converter and including the £2 airmail shipping it cost $25.39


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Well let me put it this way- a Space Marine Rhino costs:
> 
> Wayland Games- $25.39 (including p&p)
> GW- $71 (including p&p) OR $35 (without p&p)
> ...


Excuse me? I can walk into a GW store in Canada and pay $36 canadian for a SM Rhino and it has everything. ANd the Canadian GW site has had free shipping for months now. Wayland may have a good deal but your concept of what GW is charging is simply wrong.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Same problem here in Australia.

A Rhino is either $50AU or $55AU RRP, yet i can buy them from Maelstrom in the UK for $26AU and free postage to Australia.

Basically, im getting everything half price!:victory:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I'd assume this might be slightly different for bulk haulage, but when we went on a school trip to Belgium from the UK we drove through like 3 countries and didn't get stopped once. At all.
> 
> And surely your stuff will get shipped via airmail to the country you live in anyway, and then just go from there, so borders and checkpoints aren't an issue?


Cargo trucks are checked at every international border. If they didn't think of how easy it would be for criminals to smuggle HUGE amounts of drugs, weapons, heck even nuclear devices. 

Most companies I know of have large warehouses in each nation or state they operate within to supply the stores they have there and avoid shipping to each one every time they need something. This is called "Just in time delivery". I would imagine when you buy a Dreadnought in California they get it from a Gamesworkshop warehouse in California and send it to you from there, though I could be wrong, or that could just be if you order it from a store there.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

I mean i like that us people down here aren't the only people getting screwed, but i went online, good discount. so base it was about half price, ended up being cheaper to go down to a store and buy it. We don't even have a GW shop in the south island, i think we have two in total in new zealand. sooo... Wayland games huh? il have to try that one...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Chaosrider said:


> I mean i like that us people down here aren't the only people getting screwed, but i went online, good discount. so base it was about half price, ended up being cheaper to go down to a store and buy it. We don't even have a GW shop in the south island, i think we have two in total in new zealand. sooo... Wayland games huh? il have to try that one...


Go Maelstrom if your in NZ.

The prices are usually about 5% dearer, but they have free shipping on orders over 10GBP (which is basically anything) where as Wayland charges for shipping.

If your going to buy hundreds of dollars worth then Wayland might work out cheaper, otherwise id buy from Maelstrom.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

mahavira said:


> Excuse me? I can walk into a GW store in Canada and pay $36 canadian for a SM Rhino and it has everything. ANd the Canadian GW site has had free shipping for months now. Wayland may have a good deal but your concept of what GW is charging is simply wrong.


Except I said the price was $35 without p&P (so that would be store price) and I went on the Gw site (the Canadian version) and ordered a Rhino to be delivered to Toronto and it charged me $71 (or would have if I confirmed the purchase- anyway that was the end total)...did you think I just made these numbers up?


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Except I said the price was $35 without p&P (so that would be store price) and I went on the Gw site (the Canadian version) and ordered a Rhino to be delivered to Toronto and it charged me $71 (or would have if I confirmed the purchase- anyway that was the end total)...did you think I just made these numbers up?


You're out of date, then, because it's been months since they didn't advertise free shipping on the site.

EDIT: It occurs to me that if you were using the UK site to order a rhino shipped to Canada, it probably does have shipping costs.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

chromedog said:


> Most people here that I know buy direct from UK internet dealers (Wayland is a popular one) as opposed to buying direct from GW (who then charge you $10-15 more for shipping on top of it all).


Agreed...if an Aussie buys direct from GW here then they're Masochists. Hell, even buying FW stuff is cheaper or on a par with paying full retail.

I know about 60/80 gamers personally and not one of them has bought from GW Aus in, oh probably 3 years or more. That said, I'm quite happy to support some of the on-line discounters here in Aus...25% off is OK.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

mahavira said:


> You're out of date, then, because it's been months since they didn't advertise free shipping on the site.
> 
> EDIT: It occurs to me that if you were using the UK site to order a rhino shipped to Canada, it probably does have shipping costs.


Actually I just didn't go far enough into the checkout system for it to take the free march shipping off my bill, I was on the Canadian site (as I pointed out before), but that just means when April 1st hits the cost of a Rhino will go up to stupid costs once more if ordered online from GW (then again the one in stores still costs more than the ones in GW UK stores).


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

in australia you either buy them off a discount site, go to garage sales or hobby stores, not gw


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel stupid for ever buying anything from GW. Screw it, I'm buying stuff from Wayland now. Not _only_ Wayland, of course, since I need to support the local store... _*sighs*_

EDIT: On second thought, screw it, forget the local store. My bills just went up, I can't afford to pay full retail price. Blame it on the economy!


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> EDIT: On second thought, screw it, forget the local store. My bills just went up, I can't afford to pay full retail price. Blame it on the economy!


Haha now thats the spirit! 



And thank you for the Wayland link, im ever so tickled pink!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Ebay, that is the only place I buy from. 

Leman Russ tank new for 35 USD free shipping. My rep goes up. Nuff said.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Ebay, that is the only place I buy from.
> 
> Leman Russ tank new for 35 USD free shipping. My rep goes up. Nuff said.


I find ebay to be more expensive.

You have to remember that the online stores like Maelstrom and Wayland also give extra discounts for larger orders, and also have a moneyback scheme on top of that.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Wayland and the like don't offer SoB so ebay is my only option.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well idk bout the other stores in your areas but the one located in Salem, OR is probably the best place I have seen, including maelstrom and wayland. For every $30 we spend we get $5 off. So I can outfit my entire 2k wolfwing army for $125...... fairly well priced.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I feel stupid for ever buying anything from GW. Screw it, I'm buying stuff from Wayland now. Not _only_ Wayland, of course, since I need to support the local store... _*sighs*_
> 
> EDIT: On second thought, screw it, forget the local store. My bills just went up, I can't afford to pay full retail price. Blame it on the economy!


haha i feel bad too, but i bought my first box or two at local store and keep buying paints n stuff there, while ordering the rest of army online, i sure hope shop owner wont react negatively to that, because it is the only place in my city to play 40k. But i just cant afford it!


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Actually I just didn't go far enough into the checkout system for it to take the free march shipping off my bill, I was on the Canadian site (as I pointed out before), but that just means when April 1st hits the cost of a Rhino will go up to stupid costs once more if ordered online from GW (then again the one in stores still costs more than the ones in GW UK stores).


They've been "extending" the free shipping every month since around the middle of last year for what that's worth. It will be interesting to see when they actually go back to charging.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I find ebay is best for US citizens. The shipping to Canada always puts a damper on any deals i find!


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

i just bought from wayland... if maelstorm is cheaper, my mum is going to kill me... thats the only problem with online, us kids not having credit cards


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Chaosrider said:


> i just bought from wayland... if maelstorm is cheaper, my mum is going to kill me... thats the only problem with online, us kids not having credit cards


Get a prepaid vanilla Mastercard. It's just as good as a credit card but you only need to be I think 16 to get it. Just go to their website to find out what stores near you carry them, walk in and buy the card. It's as good as any credit card for buying online and is 100% anonymous.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You can buy prepaid debit cards in gas stations these days.
Only downside is there's usually a fee of about $5, so to get a $100 prepaid card to buy stuff online with you'll need to bring $105 up to the local community banking center (meaning any 7-11 where the operators can at least read english)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Galahad said:


> You can buy prepaid debit cards in gas stations these days.
> Only downside is there's usually a fee of about $5, so to get a $100 prepaid card to buy stuff online with you'll need to bring $105 up to the local community banking center (meaning any 7-11 where the operators can at least read english)


HAHAHAHAHA good luck with that one. :laugh: At least if you live in America....... or any countries whose predominant language isn't English..... you know what I mean.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone know if we can get something similar in ol'blighty? Because I really want to be able to pay for things online that require a Mastercard Credit Card, without commiting financial suicide and getting a credit card.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe Virgin offers prepaid cards.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

plastic crack is good for the economy!

also i really lucked out 2 out of 3 of my armies cost me so little because my friends who buy lots of diffrent armies second hand (dunno where /how) get bored and sell them to me so i got cheap chaos and eldars then i just buy a fwew tanks and what not to flush out the holes


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

BTW Baron, it is only financial suicide if you use it like a moron. lol


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

debit card... hmmm yea. but then, im only 15. freaking no rights!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> BTW Baron, it is only financial suicide if you use it like a moron. lol


The only wise financial decision I've *ever* made is to not get a credit card :biggrin:


----------



## Citizensmith (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn, wish I'd known UK prices were so much better. One of my kids just spent his birthday money on a Land Raider Crusader. $65 including Ca taxes. Could have had the same thing shipped to him from Wayland for under $50 including shipping.

Now I really like my local gaming store, I want them to do well, but a 25% saving?


----------



## 40k Mom (Jan 26, 2010)

My husband is an industrial designer, and has a fair idea of what these things cost to produce. The prices they charge regardless of what Country are RIDICULOUS. There are other games out there that models of similar size and detail are 1/2 the price. Moreover I find it CRAZY that plastic models and Metal Models are priced the same, and that more powerful characters are significantly more expensive even though they are no more expensive to produce than less powerful ones. But My kids are hooked now.GW charges so much, because they can.

When I consider the huge amount of gift money and allowance my kids have dumped into a handful of plastic, it makes me nauseous. 

That being said, it keeps my kids out of trouble, and they have fun with it ( until the Swarmlord takes out the landraider, at least)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

in the parts of europe where i have been i never had to stop for an border control


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Random people driving around and what trucks hauling freight go through are two completely different kettles of fish.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> in the parts of europe where i have been i never had to stop for an border control


Do you drive a large cargo truck with a seatainer load on the back?


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Prices are disgusting in Canada, just checked out wayland games and ebay to compare to retail price. Ill use the pyrovore because in terms of effectiveness any price is too much. On wayland it would be 24.50$ CDN that is with shipping, anywhere from 18-40$ depending on your bid on ebay with shipping, but 48$ at the actual store, Thats usally around a 50% discount im never ever going back to the store to buy, only to play...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I heartily endorse J&J Games as a Canadian store. There's one in Waterloo, I don't know how wide-spread they are... You can't game, but you can buy a Troops unit for $20 + tax.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I heartily endorse J&J Games as a Canadian store. There's one in Waterloo, I don't know how wide-spread they are... You can't game, but you can buy a Troops unit for $20 + tax.


@varrius: :threaten: i'm watching varrius.... always watching.....

As far as americans getting a shit deal you are DEAD ON!!!!!! the only place i can get a good deal on bits and kits and what not is from U.K sources and then i have to pay international shipping which bones me in the face unless i have $20 worth of stuff to buy. All i want is 6 terminator shoulder pads... 6 that's all. And i don't want to wait for an e-bay auction and i don't want the terminator lord pads. They're cheezy. Any suggestions would be awesome!

Woog out!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Greenstuff?
You could make a mold and then...

Yeah, it is moronic. Maybe you could find someone else in your area who also wants to make a bits order.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Greenstuff?
> You could make a mold and then...
> 
> Yeah, it is moronic. Maybe you could find someone else in your area who also wants to make a bits order.


I was thinking the mold route and then i was checking bitzandkitz and most of the stuff i wanted wasn't in stock. And i don't have one to make a mold out of. I was thinking of maybe robbing a GW shop but that isn't very logical or morraly fit... Well maybe i'll just keep in eye out at the websites and be disappointed
Woog out


----------

